# EV Conversion and Regenerative braking



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wondering if it is possible to have regenerative braking on these conversions you folks have done? Has anyone done this before? Other than using the AC Propulsion kit of course (Like the Mini-E). Basically those who use the Warp type DC motors.

I know by virtue of the motor itself it's not viable as the motor is designed more to "Consume" energy than create it and the controllers are not bidirectional on current flow.

If you have done it, do you have pictures on how it was done?

Thanks in advance.
________
TX311M


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I am working on a dc motor which is wired as a SepEx motor with interpoles. It is designed for drive and generating. It also has an 8000rpm limit. I also have a large Kostov DC Series Motor with interpoles and it will be used with regen. My current 9" GE DC motor without interpoles will not work properly for regen. It can be done but not a good thing and the timing will be more neutral and some upper performance would be lost. Not so with the Kostov with interpoles. Most folks don't have interpole motors and therefor do not use regen. Actually after driving my current ev without regen I don't see where it is overly important except to gather some that would be lost from lots of stop and go driving. I hope to have regen operating soon. Big problem for DC motor regen is controllers made for DC regen. Only a small smattering of controllers made with that function. Zapi is one and so is Kelly. 

Pete : )




COS said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to have regenerative braking on these conversions you folks have done? Has anyone done this before? Other than using the AC Propulsion kit of course (Like the Mini-E). Basically those who use the Warp type DC motors.
> 
> I know by virtue of the motor itself it's not viable as the motor is designed more to "Consume" energy than create it and the controllers are not bidirectional on current flow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I have also been keeping an eye out for adding Regen to my EV. I started a thread a little while back on something that looked promising. Adding a separate generator to the tail shaft. That way you can avoid the flaws of the DC drive motor as a generator. But I wasn't able to get much info on it. The thread for that is : 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/anyone-have-solar-car-company-regen-24557.html


----------

